# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Maxell se positionne sur le secteur des piles et des batteries !

## Djug

*Maxell se positionne sur le secteur des piles et des batteries !*



Si Maxell a su simposer comme lun des leaders mondiaux sur le march des supports de stockage en innovant sans cesse, le groupe a depuis le dbut de lanne dcid de concentrer son activit sur les piles et batteries.



Lobjectif du groupe : faire en sorte que ce secteur atteigne entre

18 et 20% du chiffre daffaires total de Maxell Europe en 2011,

soit une croissance de plus de 50%.

*Un march en pleine mutation*



Depuis quelques annes tout pousse le march des piles  innover. La lgislation s'est durcie : alors que les piles au cadmium sont interdites en France, celles au plomb ou au mercure se font de plus en plus rares. Innovation et responsabilit poussent ainsi le march  dvelopper des produits moins polluants et plus performants.


Ce qua bien compris Maxell qui a dcid cette anne de revenir  son mtier de base en crant en avril dernier une division spciale ddie au secteur des piles ( destination du grand public : piles alcalines, rechargeablesou pour des applications techniques industrielles).


Le but : saffirmer en tant que challenger face  des gants comme Duracell et Energizer sur des segments en plein essor tels que les produits rechargeables, et rimplanter Maxell en tant que leader en crant par exemple des piles et des batteries (telles que les piles boutons doxyde dargent avec 0% de mercure) respectant lengagement cologique de la filiale dHitachi de rduire sa production de CO2 de 100 millions de tonnes par an.


 Selon la Corepile, socit de collecte et de recyclage de piles et accumulateurs, 83 % des foyers utilisent aujourdhui des piles et des accumulateurs portables en France. En moyenne donc, un Franais en utiliserait une douzaine par an. Chiffre non ngligeable qui nous pousse aujourdhui  rinventer notre mtier de base. , explique Mr Chetioui, Responsable France et Benelux de la division pile au sein de Maxell avant dajouter :

  Alors que nous tions lun des leaders mondiaux sur le march des supports de stockage VHS, CD, DVD, nous avons en 2000 pris le virage du numrique en proposant une gamme varie de solutions de stockage hybride. Aujourdhui il en va de mme pour le march des piles sur lequel nous existons depuis une quinzaine dannes. Nous prenons le parti de nous tourner vers des solutions innovantes et performantes, tant dans le secteur des piles grand public que dans celui de lindustriel, avec des prix comptitifs. Le but : renforcer notre leadership sur les secteurs des piles boutons ou des applications pour les technologies de pointe, et venir concurrencer les plus grands avec de nouveaux produits sur les autres secteurs. 



*A propos de Maxell :*

Depuis plusieurs dcennies, Maxell a su simposer comme le leader mondial sur le march des supports de stockage. VHS, CD, DVD, la socit a particip au dveloppement et  la dmocratisation de larchivage grand public.

Depuis 2000, la socit a pris le virage du numrique et propose une gamme varie de solutions de stockage hybride permettant la lecture de fichiers audio et/o vido. Notamment au travers des gammes cl USB (swivel, ceedo, ) et cartes mmoires (Compact Flash, SD, SDHC, MicroSD, MiniSD,)

Maxell France possde une forte culture dans le dveloppement et la distribution de solutions multimdia.

La socit dispose galement au niveau national dun rseau de distribution fort et dune excellente connaissance du march, lments qui constituent un point essentiel pour le lancement de produits multimdia grand public.



Pour plus dinformations : http://www.maxell.eu

----------

